# Help! Urgesi infomazioni, consigli, ragguagli...



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

A grandi linee spiego la situazione.
Ho una carta di creditro prepagata...Domenica 15 Giugno è risultato un prelievo in un bancomat di 250 euro che non posso avere fatto in quanto all'ora del prelievo mi trovavo in tangenziale mentre tornavo a casa. Ho chiamato la banca in cui è stato fatto il prelievop e mi dicono che l'unica cosa che possono controllare se vi sono delle eccedenze, e cioè se qualcuno ha fatto un prelievo ma non ha ritirato i soldi e quindi risulterebbero questi soldi in esubero nella macchina bancomat. ho lasciato perdere perchè anche se "solo" 250 euro, difficilmente avrei potuto recuperarli in quanto non posso certo provare che non ero lì a quell'ora (tenendo anche conto, come tutti sapete, che per un prelievo da bancomat ci vuole il pin e che io non l'ho mai detto a nessuno) e che nnon sono stato io, ma che comunque ho pensato che la banca può ribattere che io posso aver mandato qualcun'altro allo sportello con la carta e il pin e volerli IO truffare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 . Per farla breve ho lasciato cadere la cosa. 2 giorni fa ho ricaricato di nuovo la stessa carta di 500 euro e ho prelevato 250 euro e poi l'ho usata in internet per contribuire al mantenimento di tradimento.net. ieri sera ho fatto il saldo e risultavano esattamente quanti soldi mi aspettavo. Oggi ho ricontrollato e mi sono stati prelevati circa 200 euro in due transazioni (controllo tutto questo tramite il sito on line della banca) di 127, 14 euro e di 63,57 euro fatte mediante prelevamento da sportello bancomat. Adesso non posso ancora vedere i dettagli (da quale sportello, orario, ecc...) perchè ancora non sono stati caricati...
immagino che qualcuno penserà che è colpa mia che ho ricaricato di nuovo la carta, ma volevo ANCHE vedere se effettivamente la carta è stata clonata, in modo che se vi sono più operazioni potrebbero ridarmi anche i 250 euro dell'altra volta..fate anche conto che io oggi sono stato al lavoro e quindi se l'orario di prelievo risultasse in quelle ore sarebbe più facile provare che non sono stato io a farle...
immaginate, sono incazzato non nero, di più....
a qualcuno è successo qualcosa di simile? avete riavuto i vostri soldi?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Se vuoi andare fino in fondo puoi... i bancomat hanno molto spesso una telecamera...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> A grandi linee spiego la situazione.
> Ho una carta di creditro prepagata...Domenica 15 Giugno è risultato un prelievo in un bancomat di 250 euro che non posso avere fatto in quanto all'ora del prelievo mi trovavo in tangenziale mentre tornavo a casa. Ho chiamato la banca in cui è stato fatto il prelievop e mi dicono che l'unica cosa che possono controllare se vi sono delle eccedenze, e cioè se qualcuno ha fatto un prelievo ma non ha ritirato i soldi e quindi risulterebbero questi soldi in esubero nella macchina bancomat. ho lasciato perdere perchè anche se "solo" 250 euro, difficilmente avrei potuto recuperarli in quanto non posso certo provare che non ero lì a quell'ora (tenendo anche conto, come tutti sapete, che per un prelievo da bancomat ci vuole il pin e che io non l'ho mai detto a nessuno) e che nnon sono stato io, ma che comunque ho pensato che la banca può ribattere che io posso aver mandato qualcun'altro allo sportello con la carta e il pin e volerli IO truffare
> 
> 
> ...



partiamo dal presupposto che dai bancomat è impossibile prelevare monete sonanti e che, come giustamente dici tu, senza il pin non sarebbe comunque possibile effettuare il prelievo... la cosa più probabile è che i soldi siano stati utilizzati su web (il fatto che risulti un prelievo è curioso... potrebbe essere un bancomat virtuale; quindi soldi tolti dalla tua carta e buttati su una banca tipo fineco, per intenderci)


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vuoi andare fino in fondo puoi... i bancomat hanno molto spesso una telecamera...


lo so, ma la banca per così pochi soldi mette a disposizioni i filmati? non sono così sicuro che anche dopo aver fatto denuncia i carabinieri o la polizia si prenda sul serio la briga di richiederli in maniera i*ncisiva*....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> A grandi linee spiego la situazione.
> Ho una carta di creditro prepagata...Domenica 15 Giugno è risultato un prelievo in un bancomat di 250 euro che non posso avere fatto in quanto all'ora del prelievo mi trovavo in tangenziale mentre tornavo a casa. Ho chiamato la banca in cui è stato fatto il prelievop e mi dicono che l'unica cosa che possono controllare se vi sono delle eccedenze, e cioè se qualcuno ha fatto un prelievo ma non ha ritirato i soldi e quindi risulterebbero questi soldi in esubero nella macchina bancomat. ho lasciato perdere perchè anche se "solo" 250 euro, difficilmente avrei potuto recuperarli in quanto non posso certo provare che non ero lì a quell'ora (tenendo anche conto, come tutti sapete, che per un prelievo da bancomat ci vuole il pin e che io non l'ho mai detto a nessuno) e che nnon sono stato io, ma che comunque ho pensato che la banca può ribattere che io posso aver mandato qualcun'altro allo sportello con la carta e il pin e volerli IO truffare
> 
> 
> ...



Devi fare una denuncia alla polizia postale. Resta inteso che se non scoprono chi c'è dietro tutte queste cose, dubito che i soldi ti vengano restituiti. A meno non si arrivi a dimostrare che i soldi sono scomparsi per bug presenti nel sito della tua banca (o poste che siano)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lo so, ma la banca per così pochi soldi mette a disposizioni i filmati? non sono così sicuro che anche dopo aver fatto denuncia i carabinieri o la polizia si prenda sul serio la briga di richiederli in maniera i*ncisiva*....



falla assolutamente la denuncia. Non è successo solo a te. Se fai un giro sul web ne trovi a bizzeffe. Sbaglierò ma continuo a sostenere che non avvenga nessun prelievo fisico da nessun bancomat.

se posso darti un consiglio, di carte prepagate fanne due: una da usare SOLO sul web e da ricaricare quindi solo nel momento in cui devi effettuare un pagamento.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lo so, ma la banca per così pochi soldi mette a disposizioni i filmati? non sono così sicuro che anche dopo aver fatto denuncia i carabinieri o la polizia si prenda sul serio la briga di richiederli in maniera i*ncisiva*....


DEVONO!! Ma tu devi rompergli i cojons giornalmente...

Comunque cifre come 124.67 o come cavolo era non possono essere prelievi bancomat... c'e' la possibilita' che la tua carta sia clonata... comunque 400 euro non sono bruscolini... vai fino in fondo


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> partiamo dal presupposto che dai bancomat è impossibile prelevare monete sonanti e che, come giustamente dici tu, senza il pin non sarebbe comunque possibile effettuare il prelievo... la cosa più probabile è che i soldi siano stati utilizzati su web (il fatto che risulti un prelievo è curioso... potrebbe essere un bancomat virtuale; quindi soldi tolti dalla tua carta e buttati su una banca tipo fineco, per intenderci)


il prelievo del 15/6 è stato fatto dallo sportello reale del credito bergamasco in via cenisio a milano alle 22,04...la cosa curiosa appunto è che non siano questi prelievi arrotondati allo zero, ma ci sono i centesimi e che se fossero pos uscirebbe la dicitura acquisto pos mentre esce la dicitura prelievo da atm estero (dove per estero si intende da sportelli bancomat di banche diverse da quella di emissione della carta...)


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il prelievo del 15/6 è stato fatto dallo sportello reale del credito bergamasco in via cenisio a milano alle 22,04...la cosa curiosa appunto è che non siano questi prelievi arrotondati allo zero, ma ci sono i centesimi e che se fossero pos uscirebbe la dicitura acquisto pos mentre esce la dicitura prelievo da atm estero (dove per estero si intende da sportelli bancomat di banche diverse da quella di emissione della carta...)


No, in genere gli extra charge risultano separati... nel senso che quando arriva l'estratto conto dovresti avere 120 ritirati e 4.67 service cost... almeno cosi' son tutte le carte che ho avuto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

pS: ad esempio l'operazione che ho fatto l'altro ieri su internet attraverso paypal per tradimento.net risulta come acquisto pos...quindi deve essere per forza un prelievo da bancomat (virtuale o meno)...tutti gli acquisti tramite internet risultano come pos....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Che carta di credito e'?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> pS: ad esempio l'operazione che ho fatto l'altro ieri su internet attraverso paypal per tradimento.net risulta come acquisto pos...quindi deve essere per forza un prelievo da bancomat (virtuale o meno)...tutti gli acquisti tramite internet risultano come pos....


Ma bruciala sta cazzo di carta!!! In genere l'estratto conto deve riportare tutto nel dettagli...anche il sito web su cui s'e' fatto l'acquisto


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, in genere gli extra charge risultano separati... nel senso che quando arriva l'estratto conto dovresti avere 120 ritirati e 4.67 service cost... almeno cosi' son tutte le carte che ho avuto...


no lettrice, già nella lista dei movimenti risultano esattamente dopo i prelievi il costo della transazione di 2,50 come commissioni , che è giusto il costo della commissione del prelievo tramite bancomat di altre banche. è sempre successo così anche per i miei prelievi leciti, cioè ad esempio 250 euro di prelievo e poi 2,50 euro di commissioni relative a quel prelievo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il prelievo del 15/6 è stato fatto dallo sportello reale del credito bergamasco in via cenisio a milano alle 22,04...la cosa curiosa appunto è che non siano questi prelievi arrotondati allo zero, ma ci sono i centesimi e che se fossero pos uscirebbe la dicitura acquisto pos mentre esce la dicitura prelievo da atm estero (dove per estero si intende da sportelli bancomat di banche diverse da quella di emissione della carta...)



ale se sommi i centesimi al fatto che qualcuno dovrebbe averti clonato la carta ed averti ciulato il pin, direi che mi sembra più probabile che chi sta mettendo in opera questa truffa (di truffa si tratta, tanto più ad ampio raggio, dato che si lamentano in tutta italia) riesca a fare risultare causali diverse da quelle reali. tra l'altro pare che i prelievi risultino sempre fatti a milano anche a titolari di carte che vivono dall'altro capo dell'italia.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no lettrice, già nella lista dei movimenti risultano esattamente dopo i prelievi il costo della transazione di 2,50 come commissioni , che è giusto il costo della commissione del prelievo tramite bancomat di altre banche. è sempre successo così anche per i miei prelievi leciti, cioè ad esempio 250 euro di prelievo e poi 2,50 euro di commissioni relative a quel prelievo...


Si ma non in somma totale... altrimenti crea confusione... nel senso se io ritiro con la mia carta 200 euro la commissione di 4.50 euro non si va a sommare... in pretica non risulta che ho ritirato 204.5...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non in somma totale... altrimenti crea confusione... nel senso se io ritiro con la mia carta 200 euro la commissione di 4.50 euro non si va a sommare... in pretica non risulta che ho ritirato 204.5...



esatto. anche perché sono in effetti due transazioni separate e quindi contabilmente DEVONO essere due voci separate.


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma bruciala sta cazzo di carta!!! In genere l'estratto conto deve riportare tutto nel dettagli...anche il sito web su cui s'e' fatto l'acquisto


ma certo che di solito c'è...solo che per aver accesso ai dettagli passano 1 o 2 giorni, nel frattempo risulta il prelievo o pagamento......per il pagamento dell'altra sera sono sicuro che nei dettagli verrà fuori che ho fatto un pagamento attraverso paypal (esattamente com e è successo l'altra volta che ho contribuito per tradimento. net...)
questi prelievi come il pagamento pay pal hanno un asterisco che rimanda a questa appendice:


* Il movimento è già registrato, ma è in attesa di conferma e non ancora contabilizzato.
*Il saldo tiene conto del movimento stesso.* In caso di fallimento della transazione, l'importo non sarà addebitato e il movimento scomparirà dall'elenco.


----------



## Old lele51 (3 Luglio 2008)

Non lasciar perdere, anche se per loro 250 euro sono poca cosa, adesso ti ritrovi una carta clonata, e loro sono responsabili se non provano che tu sia stato a prelevare il denaro, i filmati te li devono far vedere e trovati un avvocato amico o un carabiniere che cominci a rompere i maroni, vedrai che ti cambiano la carta e ti restituiscono i soldi in un attimo.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma certo che di solito c'è...solo che per aver accesso ai dettagli passano 1 o 2 giorni, nel frattempo risulta il prelievo o pagamento......per il pagamento dell'altra sera sono sicuro che nei dettagli verrà fuori che ho fatto un pagamento attraverso paypal (esattamente com e è successo l'altra volta che ho contribuito per tradimento. net...)
> questi prelievi come il pagamento pay pal hanno un asterisco che rimanda a questa appendice:
> 
> 
> ...


Allora aspetta e poi fagli il culo... nel mentre io bloccherei la carta


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non in somma totale... altrimenti crea confusione... nel senso se io ritiro con la mia carta 200 euro la commissione di 4.50 euro non si va a sommare... in pretica non risulta che ho ritirato 204.5...


Prelievo da ATM estero *-127.14 EUR

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Commissioni *-2.50 EUR
questo è copia incolla dal sito. come vedi nell'estratto non risultano sommati...è questi 2,50 euro sono il costo di QUESTO prelievo, che  è PROPRIO esattamente di 127,14 e non magari 125, ad esempio, + 2 14 euro di commissione per la transazione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma certo che di solito c'è...solo che per aver accesso ai dettagli passano 1 o 2 giorni, nel frattempo risulta il prelievo o pagamento......per il pagamento dell'altra sera sono sicuro che nei dettagli verrà fuori che ho fatto un pagamento attraverso paypal (esattamente com e è successo l'altra volta che ho contribuito per tradimento. net...)
> questi prelievi come il pagamento pay pal hanno un asterisco che rimanda a questa appendice:
> 
> 
> ...



nel frattempo risulta pagamento se è pagamento, prelievo se è prelievo. Non una cosa per un'altra (altrimenti hai veramente una carta del cazzo).
La nota significa solo che il beneficiario del pagamento non ha ancora i soldi in mano (le transazioni con paypal non sono immediate), nel caso in cui lui dovesse respingere il pagamento o non incassarlo per qualche ragione, allora ti tornano indietro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Non lasciar perdere, anche se per loro 250 euro sono poca cosa, adesso ti ritrovi una carta clonata, e loro sono responsabili se non provano che tu sia stato a prelevare il denaro, i filmati te li devono far vedere e trovati un avvocato amico o un carabiniere che cominci a rompere i maroni, vedrai che ti cambiano la carta e ti restituiscono i soldi in un attimo.



lele ma che stai a dì? mi dici da quale bancomat si possono prelevare monete, che ogni volta che ne ho bisogno per il distributore delle sigarette non so dove andare a cercarle? Idem per la restituzione dei soldi, non mi sembra così palese che la colpa sia della banca, quindi non vedo perché dovrebbero restituire i soldi in un attimo. Anche se la carta fosse stata clonata, non sarebbe colpa della banca. Non è che possono rispondere per tutti i pezzi di merda che ci sono in giro.


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ale se sommi i centesimi al fatto che qualcuno dovrebbe averti clonato la carta ed averti ciulato il pin, direi che mi sembra più probabile che chi sta mettendo in opera questa truffa (di truffa si tratta, tanto più ad ampio raggio, dato che si lamentano in tutta italia) riesca a fare risultare causali diverse da quelle reali. tra l'altro pare che i prelievi risultino sempre fatti a milano anche a titolari di carte che vivono dall'altro capo dell'italia.


cazzo, a me lo hanno fatto a milano e giuro su mia figlia, il sabato (giorno prima) sono davvero andato in via cenisio perchè ho rifatto gli occhiali da vista e in quella via c'è l'ottico che ha la convenzione  con la mia azienda quindi questo mi ha fuorviato non poco perchè, causa possibile alzheimer, ho pensato di aver potuto fare io quel prelievo. ma così non è. domenica alle 22 ero in tangenziale da tutt'altra parte e la carta era con me...non possono nemmeno avermi clonato la carta dall'ottico perchè ho pagato tutto in contanti...ed era pure la prima volta che ci andavo


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Per caso qualcuno puo' aver scritto il tuo nummero di carta...data etc etc? Per comprare online non e' proprio necessario averla tra le zampe


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lele ma che stai a dì? mi dici da quale bancomat si possono prelevare monete, che ogni volta che ne ho bisogno per il distributore delle sigarette non so dove andare a cercarle? Idem per la restituzione dei soldi, non mi sembra così palese che la colpa sia della banca, quindi non vedo perché dovrebbero restituire i soldi in un attimo. Anche se la carta fosse stata clonata, non sarebbe colpa della banca. Non è che possono rispondere per tutti i pezzi di merda che ci sono in giro.


e quindi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> cazzo, a me lo hanno fatto a milano e giuro su mia figlia, il sabato (giorno prima)* sono davvero andato in via cenisio* perchè ho rifatto gli occhiali da vista e in quella via c'è l'ottico che ha la convenzione  con la mia azienda quindi questo mi ha fuorviato non poco perchè, causa possibile alzheimer, ho pensato di aver potuto fare io quel prelievo. ma così non è. domenica alle 22 ero in tangenziale da tutt'altra parte e la carta era con me...non possono nemmeno avermi clonato la carta dall'ottico perchè ho pagato tutto in contanti...ed era pure la prima volta che ci andavo



è solo una coincidenza infame, quella.
comunque insisti con la banca (non la tua, ma quella da cui è stato ftto il prelievo), che ti dimostrino che quei soldi siano realmente usciti. Gli ci vorrà un po' perché dovranno fare una riconciliazione, ma alla fine loro lo sanno. Se i soldi non sono usciti, gli ballano i tuoi 200 euro.


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per caso qualcuno puo' aver scritto il tuo nummero di carta...data etc etc? Per comprare online non e' proprio necessario averla tra le zampe


lettrice non sono pagamenti pos attraverso internet, risultano prelievi da ATM, sportelli e quindi anche fossero prelievi da banche on line on line ci vuole il pin.....mai dato la carta a nessuno e non ho mai notato che fosse stata prelevata dal mio portafogli...rimane il mistero del pin...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lettrice non sono pagamenti pos attraverso internet, risultano prelievi da ATM, sportelli e quindi anche fossero prelievi da banche on line on line ci vuole il pin.....mai dato la carta a nessuno e non ho mai notato che fosse stata prelevata dal mio portafogli...rimane il mistero del pin...


Allora li inchiappetti ancora meglio... non ho mai visto un bancomat che elargisse monetine messe male...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e quindi?



quindi quella di insistere con l'aiuto di un amico carabiniere o avvocato è una idea ridicola. Se da qualche parte risulta che AleItalia1 ha dato a qualcuno 200 euro che erano di Paola Angelodelmale, ma tu sei in grado di dimostrare che non è vero, mi ridai tu i soldi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è solo una coincidenza infame, quella.
> comunque insisti con la banca (non la tua, ma quella da cui è stato ftto il prelievo), che ti dimostrino che quei soldi siano realmente usciti. Gli ci vorrà un po' perché dovranno fare una riconciliazione, ma alla fine loro lo sanno. Se i soldi non sono usciti, gli ballano i tuoi 200 euro.


aspetta...i 250 euro di cui sono sicuro del nome della banca ho chiamato e ho già scritto cosa mi hanno risposto...questi euro non arrotondati so solo che sono stati ritirati da sportelli atm ma ancora non so da quale banca, a che ora e che giorno...a loro, pare, non risulta nessuno esubero di 250 euro...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi quella di insistere con l'aiuto di un amico carabiniere o avvocato è una idea ridicola. Se da qualche parte risulta che AleItalia1 ha dato a qualcuno 200 euro che erano di Paola Angelodelmale, ma tu sei in grado di dimostrare che non è vero, mi ridai tu i soldi?


sai che non ho capito?
ma le carte non hanno un'assicurazione?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

*OT*

Angelo...OH Angelo!!! Calandi c'andausu in Pizza Reppubblicca a chiederne monettine messe male... Ajo ca si feusu su dinai...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lettrice non sono pagamenti pos attraverso internet, risultano prelievi da ATM, sportelli e quindi anche fossero prelievi da banche on line on line ci vuole il pin.....mai dato la carta a nessuno e non ho mai notato che fosse stata prelevata dal mio portafogli...rimane il mistero del pin...



Ale il fatto che risulti un prelievo ATM non significa che sia realmente così, i bancomat NON EROGANO CENTESIMI, su questo non ci sono cazzi.
Se il sito della tua banca, o quello che hai utilizzato per effettuare le transazioni, o il tuo pc, hanno qualche buco, qualche difetto di protezione, ti inculano tutti i dati. Poi per effettuare una transazione online, il pin non è richiesto. O si? (se la risposta è si, butta la tua carta).


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Angelo...OH Angelo!!! Calandi c'andausu in Pizza Reppubblicca a chiederne monettine messe male... Ajo ca si feusu su dinai...


trans(L)ation please.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Angelo...OH Angelo!!! Calandi c'andausu in Pizza Reppubblicca a chiederne monettine messe male... Ajo ca si feusu su dinai...



Eja, andausu tocca. Deu pigu su semaffuru de via alghero, tui ponirì in s'atru.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito?
> ma le carte non hanno un'assicurazione?


mmm temo di no, ma non ne sono sicura. Aspetta che chiedo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ale il fatto che risulti un prelievo ATM non significa che sia realmente così, i bancomat NON EROGANO CENTESIMI, su questo non ci sono cazzi.
> Se il sito della tua banca, o quello che hai utilizzato per effettuare le transazioni, o il tuo pc, hanno qualche buco, qualche difetto di protezione, ti inculano tutti i dati. Poi per effettuare una transazione online, il pin non è richiesto. O si? (se la risposta è si, butta la tua carta).


no, ma se faccio una transazione on line non risulta sul mio estratto prelievo atm ma *acquisto pos* e qui risulta *prelievo atm*....te l'ho anche copiaincollata la parte delll'estratto che si riferisce al prelievo di 127,14 euro prelievo atm non acquisto pos....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito?
> ma le carte non hanno un'assicurazione?



l'assicurazione è valida in caso di furto della carta denunciato e successivo utilizzo. Per farla breve: perdi la carta, alle 20 la blocchi, alle 21 qualcuno la usa... in questo caso sei assicurato.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> trans(L)ation please.....



Ho chiesto ad Angelo di venire a stazionare con me al semaforo di Piazza Repubblica a Cagliari... noto per le tossine che un tempo chiedevano "monetine messe male" ... ma lei vuol far la figona e mettersi nel semaforo di Via Alghero perche' ci sono i negozi costosi...(forse neanche piu'...:carneval


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, ma se faccio una transazione on line non risulta sul mio estratto prelievo atm ma *acquisto pos* e qui risulta *prelievo atm*....te l'ho anche copiaincollata la parte delll'estratto che si riferisce al prelievo di 127,14 euro prelievo atm non acquisto pos....



ALEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Risulta quello, l'ho letto, ma non è detto che sia stato quello. Ascolta, è ormai ovvio che c'è qualche buontempone che sta inculando soldi a destra e a manca. Secondo te, se è arrivato a bucare sistemi di modo da riuscire ad arraffare l'inarraffabile, non trova il modo di fare risultare una falsa causale di addebito?


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho chiesto ad Angelo di venire a stazionare con me al semaforo di Piazza Repubblica a Cagliari... noto per le tossine che un tempo chiedevano "monetine messe male" ... ma lei vuol far la figona e mettersi nel semaforo di Via Alghero perche' ci sono i negozi costosi...(forse neanche piu'...:carneval


 a me fottono i soldi e qui si cazzeggia!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, ma se faccio una transazione on line non risulta sul mio estratto prelievo atm ma *acquisto pos* e qui risulta *prelievo atm*....te l'ho anche copiaincollata la parte delll'estratto che si riferisce al prelievo di 127,14 euro prelievo atm non acquisto pos....


Senti Ale vai alla banca con uno stampato del tuo estratto conto... anche l'ultimo imbecille entrato in banca con manfrina da parte dello zio ricco sa che i bancomat non erogano menete...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho chiesto ad Angelo di venire a stazionare con me al semaforo di Piazza Repubblica a Cagliari... noto per le tossine che un tempo chiedevano "monetine messe male" ... ma lei vuol far la figona e mettersi nel semaforo di Via Alghero perche' ci sono i negozi costosi...(forse neanche piu'...:carneval



Va bè, ma io mi riferivo al semaforo davanti al bar europa. sai che roba da figa  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Dimentichi la scusa tipica della pignegna media: "ceee scusa, sono rimasto senza beeeeeeenzina. mi presti 10milaaaaa lire? oh traaaaaanquillo che domaaaaani te li reeeendo, ti lascio una fotocopia della carta d'identità"
Io non ho mai capito, sta cazzo di fotocopia, a mezzanotte, dove sarebbero andati a farla; né perché mai quello della fotografia aveva una faccia totalmente diversa


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ALEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Risulta quello, l'ho letto, ma non è detto che sia stato quello. Ascolta, è ormai ovvio che c'è qualche buontempone che sta inculando soldi a destra e a manca. Secondo te, se è arrivato a bucare sistemi di modo da riuscire ad arraffare l'inarraffabile, non trova il modo di fare risultare una falsa causale di addebito?


si, ma se è tanto intelligente e capace di fare ciò, non sarebbe meglio farlo risultare acquisto pos e non prelievo visto che le monetine il bancomat non te le da? io credo che siano errori della rete della banca mia o quell'altra e se poi uscisse fuori che anche questi sono stati fatti da un credito bergamasco sarebbe ancora meglio...ma come fare a farglielo capire?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, ma se è tanto intelligente e capace di fare ciò, non sarebbe meglio farlo risultare acquisto pos e non prelievo visto che le monetine il bancomat non te le da? io credo che siano errori della rete della banca mia o quell'altra e se poi uscisse fuori che anche questi sono stati fatti da un credito bergamasco sarebbe ancora meglio...ma come fare a farglielo capire?



ma gioia, credo che un acquisto pos sia più complicato da gestire. anche perché se il pos è spento, o meglio se è stata fatta la chiusura cassa, si incontra il primo ostacolo. Un bancomat è attivo 24 ore al giorno.
A me incuriosisce davvero che tutti sti prelievi atm siano collegati a banche di milano.
Per farglielo capire, inizia con una denuncia. Non so francamente contro chi la devi fare... ma lì sarà la polizia a dirtelo. Però falla. Anche perché più denunce ci sono, più la polizia postale muoverà il culo e più la possibilità di acciuffare il responsabile, crescerà (è tutto un più).


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma gioia, credo che un acquisto pos sia più complicato da gestire. anche perché se il pos è spento, o meglio se è stata fatta la chiusura cassa, si incontra il primo ostacolo. Un bancomat è attivo 24 ore al giorno.
> A me incuriosisce davvero che tutti sti prelievi atm siano collegati a banche di milano.
> Per farglielo capire, inizia con una denuncia. Non so francamente contro chi la devi fare... ma lì sarà la polizia a dirtelo. Però falla. Anche perché più denunce ci sono, più la polizia postale muoverà il culo e più la possibilità di acciuffare il responsabile, crescerà (è tutto un più).


ok ma perchè fare un prelevo bancomat di 127,14 e poi 63,57 e non 125 (o 130) e 65 (o 70)? anche i sassi sanno che i bancomat danno cifre tonde...è stupido non credi? è per questo che credo all'errore della rete delle banche. l'altra volta poi sono stati prelevati tutto il massimale giornaleiero e con cifra tonda...è una clonazione, se è clonazione, alquanto strana e sui genris no?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2008)

alla mia collega è capitato. le hanno clonato il bancomat e speso via pos ion spagna 700 euro.
li ha ripresi 
dopo un anno ma li ha ripresi...
c'ho una caga di queste cose... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi dispiace italia, davvero.
son cose che fanno girare pesantemente i coglioni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok ma perchè fare un prelevo bancomat di 127,14 e poi 63,57 e non 125 (o 130) e 65 (o 70)? anche i sassi sanno che i bancomat danno cifre tonde...è stupido non credi? è per questo che credo all'errore della rete delle banche. l'altra volta poi sono stati prelevati tutto il massimale giornaleiero e con cifra tonda...è una clonazione, se è clonazione, alquanto strana e sui genris no?



Si, hai ragionissima. Visto che in questi due casi il prelievo risulta estero, si potrebbero spiegare le virgole, però. Nel senso, se io ricevo un bonifico dall'estero di 200, in realtà non mi vengono accreditati 200, perché le commissioni estere vengono detratte alla fonte. Forse chi ti ha preso gli spiccioli l'ha fatto per avere l'accredito di una cifra tonda. 120 e 60, ad esempio... (guarda c.s.i. mi fa male...)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla mia collega è capitato. le hanno clonato il bancomat e speso via pos ion spagna 700 euro.
> li ha ripresi
> dopo un anno ma li ha ripresi...
> c'ho una caga di queste cose...
> ...


il tuo intervento mi ha illuminata (sei sempre preziosissima) perché mi ha fatto riflettere sulla clonazione.

Il fatto che questi qua abbiano tentato la transazione quando c'erano nuovamente soldi nella carta, secondo me è indizio del fatto che hanno facilmente accesso al tuo estratto conto.... online.


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla mia collega è capitato. le hanno clonato il bancomat e speso via pos ion spagna 700 euro.
> li ha ripresi
> dopo un anno ma li ha ripresi...
> c'ho una caga di queste cose...
> ...


si, ma se in spagna la tua amica non ci è andata, è più facile provare la clonazione...qui se è un errore della banca, mi sa che è più difficile che ti dicano:"si ha ragione le ridiamo i soldi e ci scusi" SEEEEEEEEE...anche perchè senza entrare nei dettagli non posso manco andare a dirgli che tolgo il conto da loro perchè credo che il loro sistema informatico mi ha ciulato i soldi....


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il tuo intervento mi ha illuminata (sei sempre preziosissima) perché mi ha fatto riflettere sulla clonazione.
> 
> Il fatto che questi qua abbiano tentato la transazione quando c'erano nuovamente soldi nella carta, secondo me è indizio del fatto che hanno facilmente accesso al tuo estratto conto.... online.


questo aveva già proprio rafforzato in me la convinzione dell'errore del sistema della banca...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Si, hai ragionissima. Visto che in questi due casi il prelievo risulta estero, si potrebbero spiegare le virgole, però. Nel senso, se io ricevo un bonifico dall'estero di 200, in realtà non mi vengono accreditati 200, perché le commissioni estere vengono detratte alla fonte. Forse chi ti ha preso gli spiccioli l'ha fatto per avere l'accredito di una cifra tonda. 120 e 60, ad esempio... (guarda c.s.i. mi fa male...)


angelo, se vado a fare adesso un prelievo al banco di sicilia sotto casa (io ho la BPM) nell'estratto conto risulta come prelievo estero da atm...per estero si intende qualsiasi prelievo da altra banca che non sia quella di emissione della carta..ad esempio l'altro ieri ho prelevato da un'altra banca nel paese vicino e anche se non mi da i dettagli mi dice comunque prelievo da atm estero e di certo non sono andato in svizzera a farlo


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2008)

Comunque quella carta bruciala a prescindere... prendi una carta di quelle serie senza ATM esteri e cazzate varie


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque quella carta bruciala a prescindere... prendi una carta di quelle serie senza ATM esteri e cazzate varie


ma io posso benissimo non ricaricarla più e finisce qui...e poi anche se avessi un bancomat o una carta di credito "normale" nell'estratto conto uscirebbe la dicitura prelievo da atm estero ogni qual volta farei un prelievo da sportello di un'altra banca...è una questione di linguaggio, non di contabilità questo....
IO RIVOGLIO LI SORDI MIA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> A grandi linee spiego la situazione.
> Ho una carta di creditro prepagata...Domenica 15 Giugno è risultato un prelievo in un bancomat di 250 euro che non posso avere fatto in quanto all'ora del prelievo mi trovavo in tangenziale mentre tornavo a casa. Ho chiamato la banca in cui è stato fatto il prelievop e mi dicono che l'unica cosa che possono controllare se vi sono delle eccedenze, e cioè se qualcuno ha fatto un prelievo ma non ha ritirato i soldi e quindi risulterebbero questi soldi in esubero nella macchina bancomat. ho lasciato perdere perchè anche se "solo" 250 euro, difficilmente avrei potuto recuperarli in quanto non posso certo provare che non ero lì a quell'ora (tenendo anche conto, come tutti sapete, che per un prelievo da bancomat ci vuole il pin e che io non l'ho mai detto a nessuno) e che nnon sono stato io, ma che comunque ho pensato che la banca può ribattere che io posso aver mandato qualcun'altro allo sportello con la carta e il pin e volerli IO truffare
> 
> 
> ...


In ogni caso devi mai lasciar perdere, perché la persona che ha utilizzato il tuo account lo continuerà a fare finché non cambi scheda.

Ogni prelievo è rintracciabile e le persone sono riprese da videocamere, a volte anche ad infrarossi. In seguito alla segnalazione le schede verranno bloccate, ma non del tutto. Quando viene effettuato il prossimo tentativo di prelievo, scatta l'allarme (silenzioso) e le operazioni risultano assai lente, e falliscono in modo di "legare" il ladro al bancomat mentre è in arrivo la polizia. Spesso scappano però prima che vengono catturati. E in ogni caso escono dopo la "visita".

Ti conviene in ogni caso usare il bancomat il meno possibile, perché è relativamente facile clonarlo e alcuni negozi si sono attrezzati, oppure sono stati attrezzati e clonano senza saperlo. Le macchinette che si passano oltre banco sono estremamente facili da manipolare, perché hanno dei microchip programmati con zero protezione e farne un clone con copia dati (striscia magnetica + PIN) è quasi un gioco da ragazzi.

Dove è possibile, usare il bancomat solo per prelevare dallo sportello della propria banca.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è solo una coincidenza infame, quella.
> comunque insisti con la banca (non la tua, ma quella da cui è stato ftto il prelievo), *che ti dimostrino che quei soldi siano realmente usciti*. Gli ci vorrà un po' perché dovranno fare una riconciliazione, ma alla fine loro lo sanno. Se i soldi non sono usciti, gli ballano i tuoi 200 euro.


esatto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lettrice non sono pagamenti pos attraverso internet, risultano prelievi da ATM, sportelli e quindi anche fossero prelievi da banche on line on line ci vuole il pin.....mai dato la carta a nessuno e non ho mai notato che fosse stata prelevata dal mio portafogli...*rimane il mistero del pin*...


Se il colpevole lavora per le società bancomat o per le banche, non è un mistero ma lettura da un tabulato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, ma se in spagna la tua amica non ci è andata, è più facile provare la clonazione...qui se è un errore della banca, mi sa che è più difficile che ti dicano:"si ha ragione le ridiamo i soldi e ci scusi" SEEEEEEEEE...anche perchè senza entrare nei dettagli *non posso manco andare a dirgli che tolgo il conto da loro perchè credo che il loro sistema informatico mi ha ciulato i soldi*....


Io l'ho fatto e non mi hanno neanche guardato. Non hanno preso soldi perché ho chiuso prima. La falla era troppo evidente. Sei di San Paolo & Co? Allora sei cascato "bene".


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto e non mi hanno neanche guardato. Non hanno preso soldi perché ho chiuso prima. La falla era troppo evidente. Sei di San Paolo & Co? Allora sei cascato "bene".


Ho la BPM....


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok ma perchè fare un prelevo bancomat di 127,14 e poi 63,57 e non 125 (o 130) e 65 (o 70)? anche i sassi sanno che i bancomat danno cifre tonde...è stupido non credi? è per questo che credo all'errore della rete delle banche. l'altra volta poi sono stati prelevati tutto il massimale giornaleiero e con cifra tonda...è una clonazione, se è clonazione, alquanto strana e sui genris no?


Il fatto dei centesimi ritengo sia dovuto al prelievo in una valuta straniera....da lì gli arrotondamenti..

Chi ha clonato la carta agirà probabilmente non in Italia....questo per te è meglio perchè è più facile dimostrare che non sei uscito dall'italia...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il fatto dei centesimi ritengo sia dovuto al prelievo in una valuta straniera....da lì gli arrotondamenti..
> 
> Chi ha clonato la carta agirà probabilmente non in Italia....questo per te è meglio perchè è più facile dimostrare che non sei uscito dall'italia...


Non i è ancora tutto chiaro sui centesimi ... se faccio un acquisto in un negozio, pagherei la cifra dello scontrino, non di più e non di meno ... oppure no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il fatto dei centesimi ritengo sia dovuto al prelievo in una valuta straniera....da lì gli arrotondamenti..
> 
> Chi ha clonato la carta agirà probabilmente non in Italia....questo per te è meglio perchè è più facile dimostrare che non sei uscito dall'italia...


lo stavo scrivendo....sono arrivati i dettagli....il prelievo è stato fatto alla royalbank of canada uno alle 17,04 e uno alle 17, 05...non so se ore italiane o canadesi  6 ore in meno circa, giusto?).
comunque visto che ci sono queste evidenze riuscirò a farmi ridare anche gli altri prelevati a milano?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lo stavo scrivendo....sono arrivati i dettagli....il prelievo è stato fatto alla royalbank of canada uno alle 17,04 e uno alle 17, 05...non so se ore italiane o canadesi &ore in meno circa, giusto?).
> comunque visto che ci sono queste evidenze riuscirò a farmi ridare anche gli altri prelevati a milano?


Sì. Insisti.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non i è ancora tutto chiaro sui centesimi ... se faccio un acquisto in un negozio, pagherei la cifra dello scontrino, non di più e non di meno ... oppure no?


admin l'ho spiegato...non sono POS ma prelevamenti da bancomat....


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì. Insisti.


domani mattina vado in banca e gli dico anche dei 250 euro..non possono non fare nulla, almeno cercare di fare pressione all'altra banca per visionare i filmati.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lo stavo scrivendo....sono arrivati i dettagli....il prelievo è stato fatto alla royalbank of canada uno alle 17,04 e uno alle 17, 05...non so se ore italiane o canadesi &ore in meno circa, giusto?).
> comunque visto che ci sono queste evidenze riuscirò a farmi ridare anche gli altri prelevati a milano?



dovrebbe darti il tuo orario. Comunque, sì, con il canada ci sono 6 ore di differenza (loro sono indetro).
Non mi smuovete dalla mia idea neanche a cannonate. Qualcuno dovrebbe averti clonato la carta, averti ciulato il pin, prelevato 250 euro a Milano e poi essere volato in canada e, come prima cosa appena sbarcato, aver fatto altri prelievi.
Finché non farai una denuncia non ti ridaranno un ghello, secondo me.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dovrebbe darti il tuo orario. Comunque, sì, con il canada ci sono 6 ore di differenza (loro sono indetro).
> Non mi smuovete dalla mia idea neanche a cannonate. Qualcuno dovrebbe averti clonato la carta, averti ciulato il pin, prelevato 250 euro a Milano e poi essere volato in canada e, come prima cosa appena sbarcato, aver fatto altri prelievi.
> Finché non farai una denuncia non ti ridaranno un ghello, secondo me.


La clonazione avviene solitamente piazzando telecamere o altri sistemi di rilevazione all'interno o nei paraggi del bancomat...

Una volta acquisite le informazioni sulla carta queste vengono trasmesse via internet anche all'altro capo del mondo....

Ultimamente ne stan scoprendo diverse di queste organizzazioni, molto avanzate tecnologicamente ...non è uno che ha sbirciato sopra la spalla per leggerti il pin...


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dovrebbe darti il tuo orario. Comunque, sì, con il canada ci sono 6 ore di differenza (loro sono indetro).
> Non mi smuovete dalla mia idea neanche a cannonate. Qualcuno dovrebbe averti clonato la carta, averti ciulato il pin, prelevato 250 euro a Milano e poi essere volato in canada e, come prima cosa appena sbarcato, aver fatto altri prelievi.
> Finché non farai una denuncia non ti ridaranno un ghello, secondo me.


l'unico modo che mi viene in mente è quello della doppia maschrina posta sul bancomat della banca che ti clona la carta e ti filma il pin...l'ultima volta prima del prelievo a milano l'avevo usata in un bancomat della mia banca in zona s.siro...il pin ce l'ho nella mia testa e non l'ho mai detto ad anima viva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La clonazione avviene solitamente piazzando telecamere o altri sistemi di rilevazione all'interno o nei paraggi del bancomat...
> 
> Una volta acquisite le informazioni sulla carta queste vengono trasmesse via internet anche all'altro capo del mondo....
> 
> Ultimamente ne stan scoprendo diverse di queste organizzazioni, molto avanzate tecnologicamente ...*non è uno che ha sbirciato sopra la spalla per leggerti il pin.*..


infatti io non dicevo questo


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

e ci devo perdere anche ore di permesso...maledetti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'unico modo che mi viene in mente è quello della doppia maschrina posta sul bancomat della banca che ti clona la carta e ti filma il pin...l'ultima volta prima del prelievo a milano l'avevo usata in un bancomat della mia banca in zona s.siro...il pin ce l'ho nella mia testa e non l'ho mai detto ad anima viva



alla fine le nostre sono solo ipotesi (finché non verrà il papa a dirmi che sto sbagliando, non cambio idea); intanto devi fare una denuncia e poi andare in banca... e cambiare carta. Per fortuna che nel mio conto non ci sono mai soldi, se provano a rubare a me, si impietosiscono e mi fanno un bonifico


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

oltretutto da quando sono arrivati i dettagli stranamente sono leggermente cambiate le cifre che apparivano prima e cioè 124,66 e 62,33 euro....mah!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e ci devo perdere anche ore di permesso...maledetti...



francamente preferirei prendermi anche un giorno di ferie, e riprendermi il malloppo


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> alla fine le nostre sono solo ipotesi (finché non verrà il papa a dirmi che sto sbagliando, non cambio idea); intanto devi fare una denuncia e poi andare in banca... e cambiare carta. Per fortuna che nel mio conto non ci sono mai soldi, se provano a rubare a me, si impietosiscono e mi fanno un bonifico


amore mio, uso solo carte prepagate per non collegare niente al conto, ma se vedessero il mio saldo anche a me farebbero un poì di carità, te lo garantisco...


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> francamente preferirei prendermi anche un giorno di ferie, e riprendermi il malloppo


assolutamente si. ma sono rogne no? anche perchè domani è venerdì e quindi se non faccio nulla domani se ne parla lunedì....e non ho proprio voglia di stare a pensare tutto il we a questa storia....tutte medicine....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> oltretutto da quando sono arrivati i dettagli stranamente sono leggermente cambiate le cifre che apparivano prima e cioè 124,66 e 62,33 euro....mah!








i prelievi all'estero costano di più. ma dovrebbero esserci delle commissioni separate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> amore mio, uso solo carte prepagate per non collegare niente al conto, ma se vedessero il mio saldo anche a me farebbero un poì di carità, te lo garantisco...



io le carte prepagate le uso prevalentemente per internet. E dato che sono miss malfidente 2000-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8, dentro ci lascio solo gli spiccioli. Se qualcuno li vuole...


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i prelievi all'estero costano di più. ma dovrebbero esserci delle commissioni separate


infatti per ognuno di questi prelievi c'è nell'estratto della carta 2,50 euro di commissioni...quanto vale un dollaro canadese?
la banca dal codice oltretutto è la stessa e i prelievi con un intervallo di 1 minuto. chissà se entro domani non mi ciulino anche i 48 euro residui della carta....dovrei andare a prelevarli...ma è quasi l'una.......domani mattina sarà la prima cosa che faccio, passare da un bancomat e ritirarli....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> assolutamente si. ma sono rogne no? anche perchè domani è venerdì e quindi se non faccio nulla domani se ne parla lunedì....e non ho proprio voglia di stare a pensare tutto il we a questa storia....tutte medicine....


altroché se son rogne... mi sembri fin troppo calmo. io starei bestemmiando in moldavo. comunque di certo ti conviene fare tutto domani.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> altroché se son rogne... mi sembri fin troppo calmo. io starei bestemmiando in moldavo. comunque di certo ti conviene fare tutto domani.


tesoro, sto bestemmiando si. in aramaico antico..e manco lo conosco....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> infatti per ognuno di questi prelievi c'è nell'estratto della carta 2,50 euro di commissioni...quanto vale un dollaro canadese?
> la banca dal codice oltretutto è la stessa e i prelievi con un intervallo di 1 minuto. chissà se entro domani non mi ciulino anche i 48 euro residui della carta....dovrei andare a prelevarli...ma è quasi l'una.......domani mattina sarà la prima cosa che faccio, passare da un bancomat e ritirarli....



1 euro = 1,5998 dollaro candase

piuttosto ricaricati il cellulare!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tesoro, sto bestemmiando si. in aramaico antico..e manco lo conosco....


non crederai io conosca il moldavo, eh?


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 1 euro = 1,5998 dollaro candase
> 
> piuttosto ricaricati il cellulare!


su internet non posso ricaricare il cell con una carta..o si?


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non crederai io conosca il moldavo, eh?


mi sembri una dalle mille risorse..non si sa mai...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> su internet non posso ricaricare il cell con una carta..o si?


si, puoi farlo direttamente dal sito di tim, vodafone o quel che l'è


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> infatti per ognuno di questi prelievi c'è nell'estratto della carta 2,50 euro di commissioni...quanto vale un dollaro canadese?
> la banca dal codice oltretutto è la stessa e i prelievi con un intervallo di 1 minuto. chissà se entro domani non mi ciulino anche i 48 euro residui della carta....dovrei andare a prelevarli...ma è quasi l'una.......domani mattina sarà la prima cosa che faccio, passare da un bancomat e ritirarli....


Fai un pagamento al mio PayPal e a storia finito (entro 60 giorni però) te lo rimborso.

info at pagerobot dot com


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Fai un pagamento al mio PayPal e a storia finito (entro 60 giorni però) te lo rimborso.
> 
> info at pagerobot dot com



altrimenti ricarica la mia postepay e domani ti mando un sms di ringraziamento dalla pizzeria


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi sembri una dalle mille risorse..non si sa mai...



con le lingue non sono un granchè. hanno provato a insegnarmi l'ucraino... mi ricordassi mezza parola. alla fine si sono arresi


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> oltretutto da quando sono arrivati i dettagli stranamente sono leggermente cambiate le cifre che apparivano prima e cioè 124,66 e 62,33 euro....mah!





Italia1 ha detto:


> infatti per ognuno di questi prelievi c'è nell'estratto della carta 2,50 euro di commissioni...quanto vale un dollaro canadese?
> la banca dal codice oltretutto è la stessa e i prelievi con un intervallo di 1 minuto. chissà se entro domani non mi ciulino anche i 48 euro residui della carta....dovrei andare a prelevarli...ma è quasi l'una.......domani mattina sarà la prima cosa che faccio, passare da un bancomat e ritirarli....


Essendo valuta estera l'importo cambia in base al cambio ufficiale....l'addebito esatto l'hai il giorno previsto (ad esempio al 10 del mese successivo) perchè è a quel giorno che si fissa il concambio.

La commissione invece è in gnere un fisso espresso in euro predeterminato dal contratto della carta...


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Fai un pagamento al mio PayPal e a storia finito (entro 60 giorni però) te lo rimborso.
> 
> info at pagerobot dot com


ho già caricato il telefonino di 30 euro...il residuo è tutto tuo....non ho bisogno di info visto che l'altro ieri ho fatto già un versamento per tradimento...vado....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Essendo valuta estera l'importo cambia in base al cambio ufficiale....l'addebito esatto l'hai il giorno previsto (ad esempio al 10 del mese successivo) perchè è a quel giorno che si fissa il concambio.
> 
> La commissione invece è in gnere un fisso espresso in euro predeterminato dal contratto della carta...


tanti euro di differenza in poche ore mi sembrano troppi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ho già caricato il telefonino di 30 euro...il residuo è tutto tuo....non ho bisogno di info visto che l'altro ieri ho fatto già un versamento per tradimento...vado....


quindi niente pizza


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Essendo valuta estera l'importo cambia in base al cambio ufficiale....l'addebito esatto l'hai il giorno previsto (ad esempio al 10 del mese successivo) perchè è a quel giorno che si fissa il concambio.
> 
> La commissione invece è in gnere un fisso espresso in euro predeterminato dal contratto della carta...


essendo una prepagata i soldi vengono immediatamente presi, non c'è addebito posticipato come con le normali carte di credito...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> essendo una prepagata i soldi vengono immediatamente presi, non c'è addebito posticipato come con le normali carte di credito...


ma la mia pizza? se ti dò il mio ip?


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi niente pizza


tesoro ma la pizza te la offro quando dove e come vuoi vis a vis però....tu e le tue ginocchia finalmente intatte...


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma la mia pizza? se ti dò il mio ip?


ip? forse volevi scrivere iban...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tesoro ma la pizza te la offro quando dove e come vuoi vis a vis però....tu e le tue ginocchia finalmente intatte...



ne riparliamo in autunno allora.. a quel punto gradirei anche qualche caldarrosta


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne riparliamo in autunno allora.. a quel punto gradirei anche qualche caldarrosta


elamadonna...così tanto tempo per guarire? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  mi spiace...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ip? forse volevi scrivere iban...

















   no no, volevo scrivere proprio ip. Se leggi la discussione "una domanda" in comunicazioni, troverai un non-senso logico


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> elamadonna...così tanto tempo per guarire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



questo dicono gli ultimi sviluppi. ma io sono ottimista e conto di tornare sulle mie gambe, dalla sardegna, senza stampelle


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo dicono gli ultimi sviluppi. ma io sono ottimista e conto di tornare sulle mie gambe, dalla sardegna, senza stampelle


te lo auguro con tutto il cuore...però poi ti devi ricordare la promessa.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> te lo auguro con tutto il cuore...però poi ti devi ricordare la promessa.....


per me una promessa è debito 
(a proposito di promesse, vorrei ricordarti che io aspetto di vedere le bomboniere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

admin, fatto il pagamento....ora il residuo della carta è di 4 euro scarsi...che se li ritiraino adesso....bastardi!


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per me una promessa è debito
> (a proposito di promesse, vorrei ricordarti che io aspetto di vedere le bomboniere
> 
> 
> ...
























avevo promesso? ma io so' omo, non ci devi contare....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> admin, fatto il pagamento....ora il residuo della carta è di 4 euro scarsi...che se li ritiraino adesso....*bastardi!*



sei ancora troppo gentile. se mi avessero inculato 500 euro io starei schiumando dalla bocca come cujo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> avevo promesso? ma io so' omo, non ci devi contare....



mi avevi promesso delle partecipazioni fantastiche... non bomboniere, prima ho cannato


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi avevi promesso delle partecipazioni fantastiche... non bomboniere, prima ho cannato


a beh, se si parla di partecipazioni...... io partecipo sempre....giuro!


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei ancora troppo gentile. se mi avessero inculato 500 euro io starei schiumando dalla bocca come cujo


meglio 15 euro a tradimento.net che 48 euro a 'sti bastardi rottiinculo...si può dire 'sti?


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

direi che essendo l'1,15 e dovrei andare a dormire....
buonanotte angelo e visto che l'ho vista on line buonanotte anche a persa...

















  a tutte e due....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> meglio 15 euro a tradimento.net che 48 euro a 'sti bastardi rottiinculo...si può dire 'sti?


ma... lo trovo molto volgare. _Questi_ maledetti bastardi rottinculo figli di zoccola, mi sembra molto più formale.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma... lo trovo molto volgare. _Questi_ maledetti bastardi rottinculo figli di zoccola, mi sembra molto più formale.


mi fido, si vede che hai lo zingarelli sotto mano...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi fido, si vede che hai lo zingarelli sotto mano...



Ma dimmi, mi hai preso per una burina? Io uso solo il devoto-oli. e si nota.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma dimmi, mi hai preso per una burina? Io uso solo il devoto-oli. e si nota.


non volevo fare troppo il sofisticato....e si nota di brutto...aanche ad una lettura molto superficiale dei tuoi scritti....


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

vado sul serio...baci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non volevo fare troppo il sofisticato....e si nota di brutto...aanche ad una lettura molto superficiale dei tuoi scritti....


sai com'è, ci tengo che si noti il mio stile, cazzo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vado sul serio...baci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ciao tesoro,
buonanotte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> direi che essendo l'1,15 e dovrei andare a dormire....
> buonanotte angelo e visto che l'ho vista on line buonanotte anche a persa...
> 
> 
> ...


Buonanotte! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sto leggendo della tua disavventura e mi sono appassionata!


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma dimmi, mi hai preso per una burina? Io uso solo il devoto-oli. e si nota.


 
in effetti i vetri delle tue finestre sono belli puliti anche in alto ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> in effetti i vetri delle tue finestre sono belli puliti anche in alto ...


e l'ip di cristallo, dove lo metti?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e l'ip di cristallo, dove lo metti?


dove preferisci tu ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> dove preferisci tu ...


non intendevo quello


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non intendevo quello


 
con quello che mi è costato ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> con quello che mi è costato ...



ma piantala, guarda che lo so che l'hai comprato alla fiera di senigallia^ (nel "reparto" della roba rubata)






^ o sinigallia, sinigaglia, scegli tu.


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma piantala, guarda che lo so che l'hai comprato alla fiera di senigallia^ (nel "reparto" della roba rubata)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
see ... va che quel "libro" che cerchi di finire da un mese è la garanzia ...


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Buongiorno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... come state oggi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... che intenzioni evete?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buongiorno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... oggi pulizie di fino


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  co sto caldo?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> co sto caldo?


c'è angelo che fa aria ..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> see ... va che quel "libro" che cerchi di finire da un mese è la garanzia ...


ecco perché è così palloso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> c'è angelo che fa aria ..


si però datti una mossa, mi stanco a sventagliare a lungo e soprattutto gioia, l'idea di un condizionatore non ti sfiora proprio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



giorno marì. io ho intenzione di andare a fare una commissione e poi oziare almeno fino a tardo pomeriggio


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si però datti una mossa, mi stanco a sventagliare a lungo e soprattutto gioia, l'idea di un condizionatore non ti sfiora proprio?


Tu l'hai detto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu l'hai detto


ma non mi sono offerta io, m'ha piazzato il ventaglio in mano "per un attimo"


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Stamattina alle 8.30 ero al mare.... uno spettacolo... acqua chiara e calda!


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non mi sono offerta io, m'ha piazzato il *ventaglio* in mano "per un attimo"


Ventaglioooo? ... con quel popo' di ali che ti ritrovi alle spalle  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sfrutta le tue doti naturali Angeli'


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si però datti una mossa, mi stanco a sventagliare a lungo e soprattutto gioia, l'idea di un condizionatore non ti sfiora proprio?


... dai domenica ti porto a senigallia ... ci sono i modelli nuovi ... è che come sventagli tu ....


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ventaglioooo? ... con quel popo' di ali che ti ritrovi alle spalle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è de coccio ... dice che poi le viene male alle scapole ...


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> è de coccio ... dice che poi le viene male alle scapole ...



Ma no, sta scazzata per quel benedetto ginocchio.


La tua vecchia e-mail e' sempre la stessa?


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no, sta scazzata per quel benedetto ginocchio.
> 
> 
> La tua vecchia e-mail e' sempre la stessa?


ho letto ... mi spiace ... c'era più fresco se sventagliava pure con le gambe  

	
	
		
		
	


	






si mari' sempre uguale


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ho letto ... mi spiace ... c'era più fresco se sventagliava pure con le gambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ho letto ... mi spiace ... *c'era più fresco se sventagliava pure con le gambe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi stai diventando antipatico e la nostra cena traballa


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi stai diventando antipatico e la nostra cena *traballa*


pure quella ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> pure quella ?




















































stai peggiorando la situazione


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stai peggiorando la situazione


sono in fase calante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... devo consultare gli astri per capire cosa mi accade ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sono in fase calante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



secondo me ti dicono di non fare lo sgambetto a una zoppa (s... li fa, nessuno li distrugge, quindi è inutile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

andato stamattina in banca. le operazioni con carte clonate si riconoscono tramite la banda magnetica della carta stessa...controlleranno la banda della carta utilizzata per le transazioni che gli ho segnalato e se (sperem) risulta che la carta non è quella originale mi ridanno i soldi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> andato stamattina in banca. le operazioni con carte clonate si riconoscono tramite la banda magnetica della carta stessa...controlleranno la banda della carta utilizzata per le transazioni che gli ho segnalato e se (sperem) risulta che la carta non è quella originale mi ridanno i soldi....


Attendo ansiosamente gli sviluppi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Attendo ansiosamente gli sviluppi.


a chi lo dici! ti/vi terrò aggiornati....


----------



## Old lele51 (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lele ma che stai a dì? mi dici da quale bancomat si possono prelevare monete, che ogni volta che ne ho bisogno per il distributore delle sigarette non so dove andare a cercarle? Idem per la restituzione dei soldi, non mi sembra così palese che la colpa sia della banca, quindi non vedo perché dovrebbero restituire i soldi in un attimo. Anche se la carta fosse stata clonata, non sarebbe colpa della banca. Non è che possono rispondere per tutti i pezzi di merda che ci sono in giro.


Quoto, ma rompendo le scatole con insistenza si raggiungono obbiettivi che non pensi.... le banche sono assicurate per queste evenienze... fanno i gradassi ma alla fine se provi che la carta è stata clonata... non è mica colpa nostra se il loro sistema fà acqua da tutte le parti... non credi?


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il prelievo del 15/6 è stato fatto dallo sportello reale del credito bergamasco in via cenisio a milano alle 22,04...la cosa curiosa appunto è che non siano questi prelievi arrotondati allo zero, ma ci sono i centesimi e che se fossero pos uscirebbe la dicitura acquisto pos mentre esce la dicitura prelievo da atm estero (dove per estero si intende da sportelli bancomat di banche diverse da quella di emissione della carta...)


possono essere prelievi in valuta estera e perciò li vedi con i centesimi. Per esempio prelevamento di 100 franchi svizzeri hai un addebito di 66 euro circa .... quasi sicuramente è stata clonata


----------

